# Moving to CA



## hansolo89 (Mar 11, 2015)

My wife and I might have owned a hedgehog for 4 or 5 years and we might be moving to the California near the Bay Area in the not too distant future for a job. I am tempted to bring our hedgehog with us to live the rest of her days, despite hedgehogs being illegal in California. Otherwise the other option is the see which one of our friends in MN or WI would be willing to take in our hedgehog. The only problem with the second option is that most of our friends are also dog owners. I saw on a previous thread that there are some Vets in the CA that are willing to treat a hedgehog. What would the forum advise?


----------



## Yogibear13 (Jun 18, 2017)

What did you end up doing? My bf is military and got orders to California. I am tempted to keep my two....but I also think base housing says we can't have exotic pets. I really don't want to get rid of them. I love them so much.



hansolo89 said:


> My wife and I might have owned a hedgehog for 4 or 5 years and we might be moving to the California near the Bay Area in the not too distant future for a job. I am tempted to bring our hedgehog with us to live the rest of her days, despite hedgehogs being illegal in California. Otherwise the other option is the see which one of our friends in MN or WI would be willing to take in our hedgehog. The only problem with the second option is that most of our friends are also dog owners. I saw on a previous thread that there are some Vets in the CA that are willing to treat a hedgehog. What would the forum advise?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This forum does not condone people keeping hedgehogs in illegal states. By doing so, you risk your hedgehogs being confiscated and having no control over what happens to them - it's even possible for them to just straight up be euthanized because you took them to that state. An owner's responsibility is to do what's best for their animals, regardless of their own feelings. Please find them a new home in a legal state for their sake.


----------

